# splývají mi s tou dobou



## euskaraz

Hello, 
in order to learn czech and get used to it i started a couple of weeks ago to translate little by little a czech novel into my own language (basque), i'm really going crazy with this sentence:

"splývají mi s tou dobou, s mým mládím, s Pavlem, ozvou se mi pokaždé, když mi má vyjít slunce, ozývají se mi v těchto dnech."

1.- I don't find anywhere a translation of splývají (i suppose it's the verb splývat, in the 3rd person singular: but i can't know what it means, just don't find it anywhere.)

2.- I just don't get the last two sentences, specially the meanings associated with "mi má" and "se mi". I figured out something like that: "when the sun comes out to me, i hear them in these days", but it doesn't make any sense to me.

Some help would be really helpful, thank you.

(The novel is Žert, by Milan Kundera)


----------



## K.u.r.t

"splývají mi s tou dobou, s mým mládím, s Pavlem, ozvou se mi pokaždé, když mi má vyjít slunce, ozývají se mi v těchto dnech."

splývat - to blend in
Meaning: he is not able to distinguish the subject from his youth and Pavel
ozvat  se - become heard

The "se" works in a similar way as in spanish, only sometimes it is connected with verbs that you would not expect it in spanish.
"mi" - again similar to spanish "a mi", it is a dative form of the noun "I"


----------



## Emys

Má - infinitive mít - it means _should_ in English, I miss this word quite a lot in Spanish, you could translate it as _deber_ o en este caso _ir a_. In basque  no idea.
May be you should choose something less complicated.


----------



## euskaraz

Thank you very much to both 

Yes, probably I should choose something easier, but i don't think i would have as much fun as I'm having  Czech step by step by Lidá Holá was very useful and good but studying like that was pretty boring and dull for me.  I had enough with just one book like these.


----------

